# Ira Meindl - "Das perfekte Promi-Übernachtungs-Dinner"



## Basti7666 (14 Sep. 2009)

Hat jemand Fotos der Promi-Dinner-Übernachtungs-Folge vom 13.09.2009?

Insbesondere Fotos von Ira Meindl suche ich.

Vielen Dank im Voraus :thumbup:


----------



## Basti7666 (17 Sep. 2009)

hat keiner Bilder gefunden?


----------

